
Go Will Dominate the Next Decade - scapbi
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/go-dominate-next-decade-ian-eyberg
======
onion2k
I'm not bold enough to say he's wrong, but I don't think it's much of a reach
to suggest he's failed to account a truly monumental level of sampling bias in
his 'research'. He hears a lot about Go being the future because he hangs
around with lots of Go users. As he says himself, his company probably has the
most information about Go users outside of Google or Github - _but he doesn 't
have information about trends in other languages_ and that's what you need in
order to predict that Go is going to be big.

